# Hello! Anyone else have a very short cycle?



## Dots

Hi All,

I would love to chat with someone else who has a very short, but regular cycle. I'd like to know what investigations you've had on your infertility and any progress (or success) you've had getting pg (- I would put an smile in here but it doesn't seem to work when I do it!) . 

Here's a bit about me: My cycle is just 22 days at the moment. I think my luteal phase is 10-12 days .. so i think that should be OK (??). I have a hydro on one tube and slight PCOS. My cycle used to be 25 and a half (you could set the clock by it) though as I've got older (I'm 37) it has shortened... this has also coincided with ttc(!).

Ox


----------



## LizzyB

Hi Oneday ~ i've moved you here as hopefully you should get a better response 

Good luck, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Hinny

Hello onedayihope!
I think i fit that 'shortcycle' bill!  I'd love to chit chat as i, too have been looking into the short Luteal Phase.  I started looking into it after i had a MC then several late periods.  I'm a regular 25day-er but OV on Day 17 - making me suspect i may suffer from Low-Progesterone.  So far i've asked my GP for the Hormone test which will happen in a couple of weeks.  Other than that we're still TTC naturally but just looking at each other slightly worriedly!
After doing lots of reading i'm rattling around like pill bottle - i take Evening Primrose Oil (helps cervical mucus - how lovely!) and Agnes Castus (which apparently helps rise progesterone and regulate your cycle)
We've been trying for over 7months, i'm 34, DH is 37.  
How long have you been trying?  If your luteal phase is 12-14 - that sounds fine (but i'm no doc!).  I find dealing with the 'low' of getting my AF more difficult to deal with as time goes on.  Especially as more friends fall pregnant as each week goes by! I've recently read the Zita West book which i found really helpful and 'calming' - what about your journey?
Hx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Hi ladies

A luteal phase can be anywhere between 10 - 17/18 days and still be classed as normal...its a myth that luteal phase is always 14 days and that ovulation always happens 14 days before AF arrives. Its all just averages afterall...average 28 day cycle, average ovulation on cd14 etc etc...and I don't think you can class us all as average, rather we're all unique !! 

*onedayihope*...I know you've been ttc for sometime (reading your previous posts) so this may not be relevant to you as I suspect you've already been for a whole host of tests & are further down the treatment/investigations route !! Wishing you lots of luck wherever you are in your ttc journey  

*Hinny*...
...How are you charting your cycles to determine when you ovulate ? Have you had progesterone blood tests done ? Are you using OPKs ? Are you temping (basal charting) ? With OPKs, these detect the LH surge prior to ovulation and you'd usually ovulate around 36 hrs later (again this is an average & some may ovulate a little earlier than that, some a little later). Progesterone peaks at 7 days past ovulation (dpo) so this is ideally when it should be tested...many test on cd21 but this is really only good if you ovulate on cd14...so if ovulation is earlier or later then try to get tested accordingly as this may give a more accurate result...a day or 2 out either way can give misleading results. Other tests to consider, if you've not already had done, are FSH (follicle stimulating hormone) and LH (luteinizing hormone) which check ovarian reserve and possibility of PCOS...another is having thyroid checked.

As for herbal remedies, Evening Primrose Oil is good for PMS and helps improve cm (cervical mucus) but it shouldn't be taken from ovulation onwards as it _may_ cause uterine contractions. With agnus castus, although its readily available, ideally discuss with a qualified herbalist to ensure you're receiving the correct herbs and doses specific to you. Some herbs, like agnus castus, are very potent but can also be very good when used correctly with guidance of herbalist.

Try not to be too disheartened...I appreciate its easier said than done...it can take a perfectly healthy couple up to a year, sometimes up to 2 years, to conceive as there is only a 20% chance each month...this is why most GPs wont refer to fertility specialist or do tests before been ttc for at least a year.

Hoping your ttc journey won't be too long...  
Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Dots

Hi Hinny & Minxy
Thank you for responding to my post - I'd kinda given up and decided I was the only one in the UK with a short cycle!

Hinny - Minxy is right about body temp charting and there are some great websites were you can input your temps and they mark your ovulation date (retrospectively) - so it doesn't help you hit ovulation this month but reassures and helps you understand what's going on. 
I temp charted a lot last year then gave it a break as it can be a bit frustrating  - I've started again (since I started this thread) and it looks like my Luteal Phase is 7-9 days now.  
I have recently had some more tests done inclusing a lap & dye but my consultant does not think my short LP is relevant - which I don't understand.
( I am 37, DH 40 and TTC for 2.5 yrs)

I have been looking into taking B6 supplements to lengthen my LP and would like to find someone else who's consultant / GP is taking LP seriously.

Hinny - have you had any tests done yet?
Ox


----------



## Mary M

onedayihope, hinny minxy I am so glad to have found you guys I was told that I wouldn't get prg anyhow concieved naturally have 10mth old boy, but my cycles have been eratic over the past few years up to 30 I'd say that they were 28 days but then I was on the pill, after coming off they ranged anything from 14 to 30 it was unbelievable I have had 3 periods in one month it was crazy, but since I had my little fellow my cycle has sort of stayed at 23-24 days I don't understand about luteal phase I ahve read but can't seem to absorb what it is and how it is relevant I am trying for no 2 but nothing happening and when af comes i get so down anyhow I have downloaded a chart and I found a website that when you put your last af date in with lenght of cycle it tells you when your ovulating I have been trying to work with this and opk but I don't know.............................am so frustrated now I have heard of women getting prg once and then having no 2 soon afterwards................but not me.....
aany tips would be good.

Thanks Mary


----------



## flowerpower

Hi all

I also have a short cycle - can be 21 days,  but this year has been  more like 24. My luteal phase seems to be 9-10 days, so definitely not the textbook 14 and my GP was surprised when i told her it was 9 days  and didnt seem to be aware it could be shorter than 14. I thought I was odd so am so relieved to hear I am not!! 
(I am just 36, DH 38 and TTC for 18months.).

Have been on pill most of adult life so never really clocked my cycles, so has been a real learning curve!!  Have just had 1st appointment at the fertlity clinic. The consultant is now double-checking all my blood tests from the last year - the ones I had from my GP, as I was told that having a short luteal phase will upset results for progesteron testing on day 21. I was told they have probably been testing me too late as Progesterone peaks 6 days before AF and then falls and they  were testing me after Pg had probably fallen. So I have just been tested on day 19 to see if that shows a more reliable result.
I said I was worried that there wasnt enough time for a womb lining to develop for a fertilised egg to embed into? The consultant said she could fix that with drugs. Not really understanding enough at this stage!! It was a very 'efficient' appointment and I was pretty anxious and I didnt get a single second to ask any questions. At least I had the all clear for all my tubes etc. 
Follow up is end of January.... Meanwhile I have to chart my CM which is not so pleasant. ..and a post coital test which sounds like a nightmare embarrassment!!!.   I think I should count myself lucky tho', as doesnt seem to be anything else obviously wrong. And its a relief we 're now being seen by those in the know.    Its all been a bit of marathon emotional rollercoaster ride. Good luck to you all.  

flowerpower x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Hi Flowerpower & welcome to FF 

It sounds a like a good idea to have your blood tests done again.  As I mentioned in previous posts, its a complete myth that luteal phase is 14 days...this is the average.  Progesterone peaks at 7 days past ovulation (not 6 days before AF) so ideally this is when you should be tested...so if you are perhaps ovulating earlier eg day 12 then, as suggested, have progesterone tested on cd19...if ovulate cd10 then get progesterone tested cd17 etc.  If pg then progesterone levels remain high as it is progesterone that sustains early pregnancy until placenta takes over...but if no egg fertilised then obviously no implantation so progesterone starts to dips...

They can prescribe oestrogen to help with thickening up womb lining and and progesterone for lengthening luteal phase.

Have you had FSH and LH tested as well ?  These are done cd2-4/5...usually cd3.

Good luck & hope you get some answers too.
Take care
Natasha


----------



## flowerpower

Hi  minxy
thanks for clarification of  info.
Think you may be right and ov day is earlier - even tho' I've been trying to keep track of it with ov kit (how accuarate are they?) as went in for PCT and it wasnt right time even thought I was sure it should be. 

As my cycle moves around slightly, ov day moves too, which is frustrating.....

Have had 1st set of FSH and LH tests so will get results next month. Charting CM (which is difficult to work out) and basal temp. 

FP xx


----------



## Alisha

hello ladies
I don't want to be an alarmist ..but I was in a similar situation @ 35 and left it a year as my gp insisted but wished I had pushed my gp a bit more to move us along, as when we came to needing some help - I was deemed to old for nhs assissted conception at 37 so please check out what your PCT's criteria is. We were also diagnosed as 'unexplained' and would have to wait 3 years before the nhs would help. 
After charting my cycles for ttc I realised that over the last 4 years my cycle days were reducing and had settled to 24/25 days with one in four would be 22 or 21 days and on one occassion 19  , it became clear I wasn't ovulating on that 4th cycle. I had used a website - which was useless at pinpointing ovualtion, LH tests, BBT and also a saliva microscope!! I too was worried about luteal phase and convinced it wasn't long enough - it was at this point my gp finally referred me but there was a waiting list of 6 months to be seen (more time wasted) I had some progesterone tests done over 3-4 months (more time) and these showed that I wasn't ovulating on that 4th cycle & then was on clomid for 6 months (more time) before deciding enough was enough and we took ourselves off for a private consultation. But the clomid did seem to regulate my cycles again and now after 2 tx's are all 24 days, its now clear that my hormones 'peak' earlier than normal which can make conception more difficult.
So I'd say if you're worried - do not delay - I think a year is too long to 'wait and see' when you're 36 - maybe 6 months at the most.
Acupuncture is supposed to be helpful in lengthening and regulating cycles too. 
*wishing you all the very best & a bfp for 2007  *


----------

